# [resolved] Removing Epson Status Monitor



## richardw (Oct 24, 2004)

*Removing Epson Status Monitor*

Hi All

I used to have an Epson 680 but it had massive paper feed problems. Uninstalled the drivers OK but the Epson Status Monitor still shows in Control Panel (Win XP Home). MSConfig shows it as being loaded at startup. I can't remove the status monitor from control panel and I'm nervous about tinkering with the registry without some good advice. Anyone out there able to offer any help please?

Many thanks


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

so, the status monitor does not show up in add/remove programs?


----------



## richardw (Oct 24, 2004)

Strangely enough it still apprears under add/remove programmes but when I click 'remove' it tells me it can't remove it. I'm not at home at the moment so I can't give the exact message - I'll check and re-post.

Cheers


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Have you tried start,run and type msconfig and enter.

Click on the startup tab and remove the status monitor by unchecking the check in front of it.


----------



## richardw (Oct 24, 2004)

*Epson Status Monitor*

Hi

Already tried that I'm afraid BUT, last night I put the tick back in MSConfig, went to Control Panel/Add Remove Programs and it let me remove it!! Very odd, but the result I wanted! Problem solved. :sayyes: 

Many thanks for your advice.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Yea, sometime Epson software is very strange. Glad you got it fixed.


----------

